# Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online



## EX-Buzz (29. Januar 2014)

*Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Mehr als 92 Raumschiffe der "Titan-Klasse" sind in EVE-Online durch den Fehler eines  Mitarbeiter der "Nulli-Secunda-Allianz" zerstört worden, er hatte vergessen, Gebühren für die Kontrolle eines Systems zu bezahlen. So meldet es die Seite B-R5RB: The Biggest Battle in All Of EVE | TheMittani.com , durch diesen Fehler gelang es gegnerischen Allianzen in das System einzudringen und startegische Punkte einzunehmen.

Zusammengerechnet sollen wärend dieses Kampfes Schiffe im Gegenwert von mehr als 200.000€ zerstört worden sein, laut Aussagen auf Color_blinded comments on Largest super capital fight in [Eve Online] history currently happening. Over 20 Titans down - Trillions of ISK lost - Thousands of players fighting, numbers still climbing soll ein Schiff der Titan-Klasse mehr als 3000$ Cash kosten.

Das in Online-Games / Browser-Games eine Menge Geld umgesetzt wird ist vielen bekannt, aber sind diese Summen nicht doch übertrieben?


----------



## Nori_GER (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Thats EVE!  Sowas passiert öfters in EVE und die Schiffe werden schnell ersetzt werden. Habs selber 5 Jahre gespielt und hab schon einige solcher Ereignisse miterlebt 
Man sollte die Zahlen auch nicht immer so wirklich Ernst nehmen.


----------



## sVnsation (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Klingt irgendwie verrückt... Bleibt da überhaupt Zeit zum schlafen bei so nen riesen fight?

Spielt man EVE eigentlich in einer einzigen Welt? Oder gibts da unterschiedliche wie bei WOW?


----------



## Stueppi (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Mitarbeiter der Nulli-Secunda-Allianz. Also ein Hauptberuflicher Eve Spieler der Offiziel "Mitarbeiter" dieser Allianz ist.

@sVnification
Soweit ich weiß spielen alle auf einem einzigen Server.

Edit:
Das würde mir irgentwie keinen Spaß machen ein Spiel zu spielen und alles was ich mache in €uros umzurechnen. In diesem Spiel wurden keine 200.000€ vernichtet sondern lediglich ein paar Pixel optisch verändert.
Selber schuld wenn Spieler bereit sind, von wo auch immer, ein Schiff für 3000€ zu kaufen.


----------



## MaxRink (29. Januar 2014)

Es ist alles eine Welt, bzw ein Server.


----------



## Rollora (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



sVnification schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie verrückt... Bleibt da überhaupt Zeit zum schlafen bei so nen riesen fight?
> 
> Spielt man EVE eigentlich in einer einzigen Welt? Oder gibts da unterschiedliche wie bei WOW?


 EVE spielt alles auf einem Server AFAIR.


----------



## Selenaya (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Der Fight ging fast 18 Stunden, durch die diversen zeitzonen der spieler geht das


----------



## MysticBinary82 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Dazu kann ich leider nur sagen: "Get a life!"

 Wenn man mehr Zeit in einem Spiel verbringt als im wahren Leben, sollte man sich schon Gedanken machen. Das ist dann nicht wirklich mehr gesund. Und auch der Umstand, dass man da echtes Geld einfach so verlieren kann grenzt schon an Irrsinn. Ich bin zwar der Meinung, "Jeder wie er mag" aber das stellt wirklich meinen Sinn für Objektivität in Frage.


----------



## DarkMo (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

ich denke man muss da auch differenzieren. also ich kenn eve ned persönlich, auch wenn ein gewisses interesse vorhanden is ^^ daher versteht den einwand eher genereller natur. hab ja keinen plan, wie das bei eve so abläuft.

jedenfalls gibts das ja oft in so spielen, dass man mit echtem geld ne ingame währung kaufen kann. da hat man dann nen fixen umrechnungskurs real-kohle<->ingame-geld. nun ist diese ingame-währung aber oftmals handelbar gegen normale ingame-ressourcen und so entwickelt sich mit der zeit indirekt ein umtauschkurs von normalen ingame-ressourcen (über die ingame-währung) zu echtgeld. und ingame-objekte wie raumschiffe, die sich per ingame-ressourcen bauen lassen, lassen sich darüber dann auch wieder auf einen echtgeld-wert festlegen. heisst aber noch lange nich, dass das dann wirklich auch mit harten euros usw bezahlt wurde.

wie gesagt, ob das in eve auch so funktioniert, weis ich nu nich, aber ich könnts mir vorstellen. und zu sagen "hey, 200k euronen" klingt halt besser wie "jede menge ingame-ressourcen" ^^ die zeit, die in sowas steckt, ist da schon kritischer ><


----------



## Minga_Bua (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider nur sagen: "Get a life!"
> 
> Wenn man mehr Zeit in einem Spiel verbringt als im wahren Leben, sollte man sich schon Gedanken machen. Das ist dann nicht wirklich mehr gesund. Und auch der Umstand, dass man da echtes Geld einfach so verlieren kann grenzt schon an Irrsinn. Ich bin zwar der Meinung, "Jeder wie er mag" aber das stellt wirklich meinen Sinn für Objektivität in Frage.


 
Ehrlich gesagt grenzt dein Posting hier an Irrsinn.
Einfach mal "Get a life!" rauskloppen? Ich sehe da überhaupt keinen Sinn. Wo steht das jemand mehr Zeit im Spiel als im wahren Leben verbringt? Wo steht das jemand echtes Geld verloren hat?

Dir war wohl langweilig was? Denk nächstesmal nach bevor du dummfug postest danke.

Es ist in EvE möglich die ingame Währung in Euro umzurechnen weil man mit Euros ingame Währung kaufen kann. Aber diese Titans wurden wohl kaum mit Euros bezahlt..
Man kann ganz offiziell PLEX kaufen für echtes Geld. Diese kann man dann nutzen um sich z.B. 30 Tage Spielzeit zu kaufen oder eben diese ingame gegen Spielgeld an andere Spieler zu verkaufen.
Damit erfüllt sich der eine oder andere vielleicht mal den Traum eines Faction Battleships oder Capitals. Aber einen Titan wird damit kaum jemand kaufen. Titans gehören in der Regel nichtmal einer einzelnen Person sondern meist der Corp oder Allianz. Große Allianzen verlangen von kleineren Corps Steuern und eben durch diese Steuern werden solche Flotten finanziert. Mindestens die Hälfte der Titans wurde sowieso schon durch neue ersetzt. Selbst wenn mal eine einzelne Person einen Titan hat so kann man noch lange nicht mit "Get a life!" um sich werfen. Chribba z.B. hat sogar alle 4 Titans. Aber das er kein "life" hat glaube ich nicht. Ein Kumpel hat mal durch Glück in einer Woche Urlaub einen Supercarrier "zusammengefarmt". Und nein er hat nicht 16 Stunden am Tag gespielt. Ein paar schöne Plexe und die Milliarden ISK flutschen. Von den großen Händlern garnicht erst zu reden.

Und wenn jemand sich in WoW ein Item für 100k Gold kauft schreit keiner "Hej der hat grad 20 Euro ausgegeben" (or whatever der ebay Goldpreis gerade ist). Ja in EvE kann man ein Schiff und damit die isk verlieren. Aber auch das beste Item in WoW ist früher oder später wertlos.

Erkundigt euch einfach mal besser bevor ihr dumme Kommentare ablasst oder am besten spart euch die Kommentare ganz.

Vielen Dank und gute Nacht.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Ihr kennt euch mit Eve ja mal gar nicht aus oder? Aber hauptsache mal irgendwas dazu gesagt. Ob man jetzt in Wow "dumm rum levelt" oder eine Schlacht in Eve hat die paar Stunden dauert. Solange es Spaß macht, so what?

Und natürlich kann man KEIN!!!!!!!!!!! Geld in Eve verlieren. Laut den offiziellen Gesetzen von Eve ist es nämlich verboten irgendwas außer Plex, bzw Abo mit Geld zu bezahlen! Man kann legal keine Rohstoffe kaufen, man kann legal keine Schiffe kaufen und man kann legal auch keine Charaktere usw kaufen. Alles was in Ebay angeboten wird ist schlicht und einfach verboten.

Das einzige was in Eve erlaubt ist, ist Plex zu kaufen und diese in Ingame-Währung (ISK) zu tauschen und genau da liegt der Hase begraben. Es werden einfach die Rohstoffe und was auch immer benötigt wird, zusammen gezählt und sie in Ingame-Währung umgerechnet. Dann tauscht man einfach die ISK zum derzeitigen Kurs der Plexe, also gegen echtes Geld und hat dann einen Betrag X in €, was aber absolut nicht bedeutet, dass da überhaupt irgendeiner einen Euro verloren hat, denn im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen, kann man es komplett kostenlos spielen!!!

Die Umrechnung wäre auf WoW übertragen. Ein Creep mit soviel XP würde auf dem Markt 2 Euro kosten. Der Char levelt auf Lvl 80 hoch, braucht dafür soviel XP, welche soviel wert wären ingame, könnte man sie gegen echtes Geld kaufen. Dann gibt es irgendwann einen Kampf, 2034872342354 Chars gehen drauf und die Meldung wäre "Wow, 700 Charaktere tot. Spieler verlieren Charaktere im Wert von 8 Mio Euro" Hat dadurch jemand Geld verloren? Nein.

Auch wenn es unsinnig ist, ist es trotzdem mal wert umzurechnen, weil man damit einen Wert vor Augen hat, mit dem man alltäglich zu tun hat. Denn keiner kann mit "23781264278462874 ISK verloren" was anfangen, sondern fast nur mit Euro-Beträgen.

Kapiert? Gut!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Vielleicht merkt der ein oder andere jetzt mal, dass es noch ein RL gibt.


----------



## Nuallan (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Echt erbärmlich wie manch arme Gestalten hier abgehen.. Man hat also kein RL wenn man ein MMO spielt, mkay. Das wären dann wie viele Menschen weltweit? 
Ich wette jeder der hier dagegen wettert hat selbst schon "etwas" mehr Zeit in dem ein oder anderen Spiel verbracht. Und Battlefield und Co. sind natürlich was ganz anderes. 

Eve ist ein klasse MMO, und wenn man viel Geduld mitbringt vielleicht sogar das beste. Ich hatte die Geduld nicht, aber ich lese trotzdem immer gerne was drüber.


----------



## Laudian (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Das in Online-Games / Browser-Games eine Menge Geld umgesetzt wird ist vielen bekannt, aber sind diese Summen nicht doch übertrieben?


 
Wie kommst du darauf dass so viel Geld umgesetzt wurde ? Die meisten am Kampf beteiligten Personen werden sich die Schiffe im Laufe der Zeit erspielt und nicht für Echtged gekauft haben.

Dass Schiffe im Wert von 200.000€ zerstört wurden ist auch eine sehr theoretische Überlegung. Es gibt jetzt zwar weniger Schiffe als vorher, dafür sind die übrigen jetzt mehr Wert als vorher. Es wurde also kein Wert vernichtet, sondern lediglich umverteilt.

Und ganz nebenbei: Nur weil ein Titan für 3000$ gehandelt wird, heißt das nicht, dass 10 Titans 30.000$ Wert sind. Das wird zwar Buchhalterisch gerne so aufgeschrieben, aber wenn der eine Titan der tatsächlich verkauft wird dann billiger gehandelt wird, sinkt auch der buchhalterische Wert aller anderen, obwohl sich deren Wert für den Besitzer eigentlich garnicht geändert hat.


----------



## EX-Buzz (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



Laudian schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf dass so viel Geld umgesetzt wurde ? Die meisten am Kampf beteiligten Personen werden sich die Schiffe im Laufe der Zeit erspielt und nicht für Echtged gekauft haben.



Ich hab geschrieben " Das in Online-Games / Browser-Games eine Menge Geld umgesetzt wird, ist vielen bekannt......". Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein allgemeiner Fakt, dass man in jedem Online-Game irgendetwas erwerben kann, was einem das Spielen angenehmer macht, sei es durch Premium-Käufe oder z.B. auch durch Gold in WoT.  Somit wird dort sehr viel Geld umgesetzt. Völlig Wertfrei gemeint.



Laudian schrieb:


> Dass Schiffe im Wert von 200.000€ zerstört wurden ist auch eine sehr theoretische Überlegung. Es gibt jetzt zwar weniger Schiffe als vorher, dafür sind die übrigen jetzt mehr Wert als vorher. Es wurde also kein Wert vernichtet, sondern lediglich umverteilt.



Kein Mensch, der nicht gerade selbst EVE Spieler ist, kann sich aber etwas darunter vorstellen wenn ich geschrieben hätte "Schiffe im Wert von 267.450.542.126 ISK wurden zerstört" Es ist eine Umrechnung, um auch nicht-Spielern eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu geben. 

Als Bsp nochmals WoT:  ...." Hab mir nen Premium Tank für 7500 Golkd geholt" .....oder....... " Ich hab mir nen Premium Tank für (umgerechnet) 60€ geholt" ...... 
was meinst du, was versteht ein Aussenstehender eher?



Laudian schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei: Nur weil ein Titan für 3000$ gehandelt wird, heißt das nicht, dass 10 Titans 30.000$ Wert sind. Das wird zwar Buchhalterisch gerne so aufgeschrieben, aber wenn der eine Titan der tatsächlich verkauft wird dann billiger gehandelt wird, sinkt auch der buchhalterische Wert aller anderen, obwohl sich deren Wert für den Besitzer eigentlich garnicht geändert hat.



Fühlst du dich eigentlich persönlich angegriffen durch die News? Es kommt in mir irgendwie das Gefühl hoch. 

Wollen wir uns jetzt wirklich darüber streiten, dass "gehandelt für XXX" nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit "hat den Wert XXX"? Ausserdem schrieb ich nirgends, dass 10 Titans 30k$ Wert sind... aber ich denke es war bei dir die Uhrzeit, oder


----------



## BertB (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

eve ist schon krass, reizt mich böse, viel gelesen
habe auch nen account, aber nur paar tage angezockt
hürde ist irgendwie schon groß, und ich schätz halt ich könnt schon gut rum suchteln in dem game
mag grad noch nicht das nötige engagement aufbringen

ginge dann aber aber niemanden was an, mit belehrenden kommentaren
wer will denn das hören, und wo sind wir denn hier?
die seite heißt pc games hardware EXTREME forum
allein die specs der systeme in den signaturen der leute zeigen doch, dass das computer begaste sind 
(nicht, dass die irgend ein problem hätten, finde pc enthusiasmus selbstverständlich gut)
ich post und les auch gern kommentare zum thema pc/mmo sucht, aber nicht von leuten, die keine ahnung haben 
und nicht in threads, wos um ganz was anderes geht


----------



## ImNEW (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Ich frag mich wie sich die Besitzer von so nem Titan aufgeregt haben. Die Nachbarn habens bestimmt auch mitbekommen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Echt erbärmlich wie manch arme Gestalten hier abgehen.. Man hat also kein RL wenn man ein MMO spielt, mkay. Das wären dann wie viele Menschen weltweit?
> Ich wette jeder der hier dagegen wettert hat selbst schon "etwas" mehr Zeit in dem ein oder anderen Spiel verbracht. Und Battlefield und Co. sind natürlich was ganz anderes.
> 
> Eve ist ein klasse MMO, und wenn man viel Geduld mitbringt vielleicht sogar das beste. Ich hatte die Geduld nicht, aber ich lese trotzdem immer gerne was drüber.



Ich hab selbst schon viel zeit in einem MMORPG verbracht und weiß wie es die Freizeit verschlingt und die Finanzen. Deswegen das "get a life". Es gibt im Leben wichtigeres als sich Jahre jede freie Minute in solch einem Spiel zu verbringen und nein Casual lässt sich sowas nicht spielen.

Also wenn man ISK kaufen kann ist in meinen Augen auch richtiges Geld verloren gegangen. Da kann man das schön reden und umrechnen wie man will. Am ende und wenn es nur die Abo-Gebühr der einzelnen Mitspieler die diese Titanen besessen haben sind. Es ist reales Geld damit futsch bzw. in den Kassen der Betreiber. Denn die sind es die sich über die Süchtigen freuen.

Da sind noch offensichtlicher die Facebook zygna spiele. Furchtbar und zeitverschwenderisch. Ich bin dem auch schon verfallen und habe die sogar neben der Arbeit gespielt, was so eigentlich gar nicht geht.

Virtuellen Spaß hin und her, man muss ein gewisses Maß dafür finden und nicht übermäßig werden.


----------



## WarPilot (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst schon viel zeit in einem  MMORPG verbracht und weiß wie es die Freizeit verschlingt und die  Finanzen. Deswegen das "get a life". Es gibt im Leben wichtigeres als  sich Jahre jede freie Minute in solch einem Spiel zu verbringen und nein  Casual lässt sich sowas nicht spielen.
> 
> Also wenn man ISK kaufen  kann ist in meinen Augen auch richtiges Geld verloren gegangen. Da kann  man das schön reden und umrechnen wie man will. Am ende und wenn es nur  die Abo-Gebühr der einzelnen Mitspieler die diese Titanen besessen  haben sind. Es ist reales Geld damit futsch bzw. in den Kassen der  Betreiber. Denn die sind es die sich über die Süchtigen freuen.
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie  les ich bei deinen Posts nur eins: Jeder hängt Stunden vor dem PC und  spielt jede freie Minute dran. Deine Aussagen sind meiner Meinung nach  weit hergeholt.

 Dieser Satz "Denn die sind es die sich über die  Süchtigen freuen." ist nur ein Vorurteil. Ich kann dich auch als  "Suchtie" hinstellen, weil du gerade jetzt wieder dieses Kommentar liest  und dadurch deinem Stromanbieter das Geld in den Rachen schiebst.

 Jeder  hat sein Hobby, manche gehen Sport machen, haben ein Motorrad usw.  andere gönnen sich ein Spiel mit monatlichen Gebühren und haben so ihren  Spass.

B2T: Ich glaub da haben sich die Spieler mal sehr gefreut so einen "Fehler" zu bekommen


----------



## MaxRink (30. Januar 2014)

PI z.b. braucht kaum zeit (unter 5h/Monat) und generiert mir trotzdem fast 1,2 mrd ISK pro Monat. Das schöne bei EVE ist, dass du auch "levelst" ohne vorm PC zu sitzen.


----------



## m4soN (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst schon viel zeit in einem MMORPG verbracht und weiß wie es die Freizeit verschlingt und die Finanzen. Deswegen das "get a life". Es gibt im Leben wichtigeres als sich Jahre jede freie Minute in solch einem Spiel zu verbringen und nein Casual lässt sich sowas nicht spielen.
> 
> Also wenn man ISK kaufen kann ist in meinen Augen auch richtiges Geld verloren gegangen. Da kann man das schön reden und umrechnen wie man will. Am ende und wenn es nur die Abo-Gebühr der einzelnen Mitspieler die diese Titanen besessen haben sind. Es ist reales Geld damit futsch bzw. in den Kassen der Betreiber. Denn die sind es die sich über die Süchtigen freuen.
> 
> ...


 

Magst du mir bitte mal verraten woher du dir das Recht nimmst zu entscheiden was es bedeutet "ein Leben zu haben"? Wenn du schon so erwachsen wärst wie du dich versuchst darzustellen, hätte dich deine Lebensweisheit schon an den Punkt gebracht, dass du verstanden hättest das jeder Mensch nur für sich alleine entscheidet was für ihn "sein Leben" bedeutet!

Wie mich Personen ankotzen die meinen mir eine globale Massenmeinung überstülpen zu müssen. Und eines weiß ich totsicher, ich könnte mir dein "reales Leben" ansehen und dich mindestens in 3 Themen komplett zerlegen und dir aufzeigen warum du nach Schema F eigentlich auch kein "normales Leben" führst.

Null Toleranz nennt man sowas was du hier ablieferst. Wer wie viel zockt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Und es ist furz egal ob jemand 20 Stunden daddelt und seinen Job noch packt, oder ob er völlig versumpft. Er hat sich selbst dafür entschieden und lebt das wonach ihm ist. Ob es falsch oder richtig ist hat auf dieser Welt niemand zu entscheiden. Wir alle sind individuen und gehören nur uns selbst.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



WarPilot schrieb:


> Dieser Satz "Denn die sind es die sich über die Süchtigen freuen." ist nur ein Vorurteil. Ich kann dich auch als "Suchtie" hinstellen, weil du gerade jetzt wieder dieses Kommentar liest und dadurch deinem Stromanbieter das Geld in den Rachen schiebst.


 
Ist nicht nur ein Vorurteil, da ich selbst auch zu diesen Süchtigen gezählt habe. Ich gönne jedem seinen Spaß aber es sollte immer im Rahmen bleiben. Durch MMORPGs sind schon Freundschaften und Familien zerbrochen. Das muss nicht sein. Und ich will nicht wissen was die jetzt mit dem Mitarbeiter machen. Da waren die Pranger auf den mittelalterlichen Marktplätzen ein Witz dagegen.

@m4soN
Oh man, ein wenig mehr Respekt kannst du ruhig an den Tag legen oder redest du auch so mit Leuten die du auf der Straße triffst? Zudem wenn man mit seiner Art zu leben anderen Menschen schadet oder diese einschränkt, dann hat das nichts mehr mit Selbstverwirklichung zu tun. Bitte rufe dir mal das Grundgesetz vor Augen => "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar".
Ich habe niemanden Persönlich angesprochen. Habe nur meine Meinung geäußert, wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, dann solltest du deine soziale Kompetenz nochmals überdenken.

Okay, du willst meine Tagesablauf in der Luft zerfetzen? Gut hier hast du ihn:

6:30-40 Aufstehen, Zähne putzen anziehen
6:59 Tram zur Arbeit
7:26 Rechner auf Arbeit eingeschalten
15:53 Rechner auf Arbeit ausgeschalten
16:03 Tram nach Hause
16:30 Zuhause -> kleiner Snack
17:15 unregelmäßig einen Spaziergang (gibt da keine festen Tage)
18:00-18:45 Abendbrot
19:00-20:00 3Sat/Arte schauen (kulturell ein wenig aktuell bleiben)
20:00-20:30 Surfen und nochmal auf PCGH schauen.
20:30-23:00 Ein wenig Dark Souls spielen.
in der Zeit zwischen 23 und 0 Uhr zu Bett gehen.

Langweilig aber mein Leben im Moment.


----------



## m4soN (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> @m4soN
> Oh man, ein wenig mehr Respekt kannst du ruhig an den Tag legen oder redest du auch so mit Leuten die du auf der Straße triffst? Zudem wenn man mit seiner Art zu leben anderen Menschen schadet oder diese einschränkt, dann hat das nichts mehr mit Selbstverwirklichung zu tun. Bitte rufe dir mal das Grundgesetz vor Augen => "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar".
> Ich habe niemanden Persönlich angesprochen. Habe nur meine Meinung geäußert, wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, dann solltest du deine soziale Kompetenz nochmals überdenken.



Da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt womit du belegen willst das ich dir gegenüber respektlos war oder wo ich deine Würde angegriffen habe! Schieß los.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Okay, du willst meine Tagesablauf in der Luft zerfetzen? Gut hier hast du ihn:
> 
> 6:30-40 Aufstehen, Zähne putzen anziehen
> 6:59 Tram zur Arbeit
> ...



Du kannst ja sicherlich plausibel begründen warum du über andere mit "Get a Life" urteilen darfst, selber aber Abends nicht mal vor die Tür gehst, Menschen triffst und dich somit der realen sozialen Welt anschließt...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Das hat wenig mit Respekt zu tun. Und was hat das übrigens mit Massenmeinung zu tun?



> Wie mich Personen ankotzen die meinen mir eine globale Massenmeinung überstülpen zu müssen. Und eines weiß ich totsicher, ich könnte mir dein "reales Leben" ansehen und dich mindestens in 3 Themen komplett zerlegen und dir aufzeigen warum du nach Schema F eigentlich auch kein "normales Leben" führst.


 
17:15 unregelmäßig einen Spaziergang (gibt da keine festen Tage)

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Die Zeitangaben sind auch variabel zum teil und manchmal gehe ich auch erst nach dem Abendbrot auf ein Spaziergang. Kommt ganz auf die Lust und die Temperaturen an.

Zudem wem soll ich treffen? Alle mein Freunde wohnen so weit weg, da kann man sich nicht einfach mal so Spontan treffen. Das muss ich meistens alles am Wochenende machen. Das ist nun mal so wenn man über 30 ist und andere Dinge wichtiger werden als sich in einer Bar zu treffen und zu quatschen. Kommt schon noch vor aber ist selten.

Das ist mein normaler Tagesablauf. Da gibt es immer Tage wo es variiert, z.B. wenn ich Putze oder Wege zu erledigen habe. Heute z.B. muss ich nochmal in Kaufland und das bedeutet, dass der Ablauf sich verändert. Also von daher. Ich schließe mich dem sozialen Leben nicht aus. Es könnte zwar mehr sein klar aber es geht nun mal nicht anders.

So mehr möchte ich mich jetzt nicht vor dir Rechtfertigen. Du hast mir nun schon genug meiner Wertvollen Zeit, die ich eigentlich zu arbeiten habe, gestohlen.


----------



## MaxRink (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Könntet ihr das sein lassen, bevor es zum Shitstorm ausartet?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Von mir aus gerne, da es ja sowieso böse Off-Topic ist.


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Übrigens hier mal die News von CCP selbst. Ich denke das deren Statistiken näher an der Wahrheit sind 

The Bloodbath of B-R5RB, Gaming


> B-R5RB BY THE NUMBERS
> 
> ·         Around 21 hours of total fighting
> 
> ...


Ich habe hier auch noch zwei nette Videos eingebunden die ein bischen was zeigen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...8-sammelthread-eve-online-76.html#post6112342
Bei der News von CCP gibt es auch 4k Screenshots 


Btw diese Diskussion über "ein Leben haben" ist ja mal sowas von fehl am Platz. Grade in einem Forum für Hardware und Spiele  
Ich selber verbringe sehr viele Stunden in Spielen, weil es einfach mein größtes Hobby ist. Nicht umsonst plane ich später auch in der Spieleentwicklung zu arbeiten und nicht umsonst studiere ich es deswegen gerade. 
Die Leute die in EVE diese riesigen Schiffe fliegen, sind auch meist die Leute die schon seit 2003-2005 am spielen sind. Da ist es kein Wunder das sie die nötigen Skills und Ressourcen schon beisammen hatten. 

EVE ist auch keineswegs ein Spiel in dem man dauernd aktiv dabei sein muss. Grade am Anfang ist es eher ein einloggen, Skills in die Queue kloppen und wieder raus. Vielleicht ein paar Missionen fliegen oder kurz den Markt checken. Später verbringt man auch einiges an Zeit damit fittings etc durchzurechnen und zu checken. 
Ich habe das Gefühl das viele Leute bei EVE immer denken das sie da viele Stunden am Tag investieren müssen um irgendwas machen zu können. Aber so ist es gar nicht. Man kommt auch mit deutlich weniger Zeit gut aus. 
Um halbwegs effizient z.B. PvP zu machen ist grade Anfangs nicht etwa die Zeit an Spielstunden/Tag wichtig, sondern eher die Spielzeit in Monaten. Einfach weil die Skills einige Monate brauchen damit man Schiffe mit ordentlichem Fitting fliegen kann. Bei PvE ist es ähnlich. Da dauert es ne Zeitlang bis man die Skills hoch genug hat um halbwegs effizient ein größeres Schiff für schwerere Missionen fliegen zukönnen. 
Die Skills laufen übrigens auch weiter, wenn man nicht aktiv ist oder der Account grad auf Eis ist. 
Ich hoff das klärt für den einen oder anderen etwas und ich hoff das wir nun beim Topic bleiben könnten


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

@Robonator

Danke und ja das relativiert es doch etwas. Wollte, wie gesagt, niemanden Persönlich angreifen.


----------



## lol2k (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Ich habe die Diskussion nun mitverfolgt und mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass es scheinbar selbst hier im PCGH Forum User gibt, die gewisse Klischees und Vorurteile in Verbindung mit MMOs "abarbeiten".

Ich habe EVE Online im August 2013 begonnen und möchte daher ein paar Worte dazu verlieren.
Diese genannten Echtgeldsummen in Verbindung mit einem Computerspiel generieren natürlich Klicks - das hat auch Spiegel Online bereits erkannt. 
Wie mehrere Spieler hier bereits angemerkt haben lässt sich das nicht einfach 1:1 umrechnen, selbst wenn man den Einkaufspreis einer Plex zugrunde legt.
Wie es jnd. hier schon sehr treffend formulierte: 
Als Händler generiere ich schon jetzt im Monat mehrere hunderte Millionen und verbringe dennoch sehr wenig Zeit in diesem Spiel. Denn wenn erst einmal das "Verkaufssortiment" steht, benötigt man nur noch Nachschub und muss die Preise up2date halten. Das Aktualisieren kostet mich am Tag höchstens 15 Minuten, den Warenbestand auffüllen 2 Std. alle 2 Wochen.
Also alles eine Frage der Perspektive.


----------



## Anticrist (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ist nicht nur ein Vorurteil, da ich selbst auch zu diesen Süchtigen gezählt habe. Ich gönne jedem seinen Spaß aber es sollte immer im Rahmen bleiben. Durch MMORPGs sind schon Freundschaften und Familien zerbrochen. Das muss nicht sein. Und ich will nicht wissen was die jetzt mit dem Mitarbeiter machen. Da waren die Pranger auf den mittelalterlichen Marktplätzen ein Witz dagegen.
> 
> @m4soN
> Oh man, ein wenig mehr Respekt kannst du ruhig an den Tag legen oder redest du auch so mit Leuten die du auf der Straße triffst? Zudem wenn man mit seiner Art zu leben anderen Menschen schadet oder diese einschränkt, dann hat das nichts mehr mit Selbstverwirklichung zu tun. Bitte rufe dir mal das Grundgesetz vor Augen => "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar".
> ...


 
und die eigene traurige Suchtgeschichte auf andere projizieren? Zeugt von immenser geistiger Reife!
Das du dich selbst nicht unter Kontrolle hast/hattest, ist allein dein Problem.. Taschentuch?
Anderen zu unterstellen genauso unfähig zur Selbstkontrolle zu sein, ist einfach peinlich ...


PS: die 300.000$ beziehen sich einzig und allein auf den Gegenwert den diese Schiffe gehabt hätten, wenn man sie zB auf eBay gekauft hätte.
Das ist zum einen nicht erlaubt, zum anderen sind solche Schiffe extrem selten überhaupt gelistet
Hatte Spaß in Eve - vielleicht fang ich ja irgendwann mal wieder an


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

@Anticrist

Fakt ist, dass es sehr wohl Menschen gibt die nach MMOs / Alkohol / Drogen / Tabak / Nervenkitzel süchtig sind. Also unterstelle ich in erster Linie HIER niemanden keine Selbstkontrolle zu haben. Aber schön, dass einer MIR erklären muss was ER aus meinem Text liest. Bin ich Froh, das Goethe nicht mehr hören muss wie im Deutschunterricht seine Werke interpretiert werden. (Ich will mich nicht auf die selbe Stufe mit Goethe stellen).

Zudem haben wir das Thema schon abgehakt also, BTT!


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Echt erbärmlich wie manch arme Gestalten hier abgehen.. Man hat also kein RL wenn man ein MMO spielt, mkay. Das wären dann wie viele Menschen weltweit?
> Ich wette jeder der hier dagegen wettert hat selbst schon "etwas" mehr Zeit in dem ein oder anderen Spiel verbracht. Und Battlefield und Co. sind natürlich was ganz anderes.
> 
> Eve ist ein klasse MMO, und wenn man viel Geduld mitbringt vielleicht sogar das beste. Ich hatte die Geduld nicht, aber ich lese trotzdem immer gerne was drüber.


Hier schließen wohl einige von sich auf andere, würde ich sagen.
Ich persönlich habe im Beruf usw genug Stress und will privat dann natürlich auch ab und an Stress abbauen/zocken. Die Spiele sind dann aber schon so gewählt, dass ich auch jederzeit abschalten kann und ein paar Wochen nicht spielen muss. Das ist bei MMORPGs oft, aber nicht immer, anders, da sollte man schon bei der Sache sein. Aus diesem Grund, und weil ein MMO halt doch mehr Zeit verschlingt als ein heutiger Singleplayershooter oder ne kurze Partie CS bzw SC2, kommt FÜR MICH halt ein MMO nicht in Frage. Aber andere Leute haben eine andere Lebensgestaltung und vielleicht besser/regelmäßiger Zeit. Können trotzdem also neben ihrem REAL LIFE noch ordentlich Zocken und das gönn ich denen.
FÜR MICH ging es sich wie gesagt nicht aus, ich müsste etwas opfern: irgendwelche anderen Hobbies, oder meine Frau. Letztere lässt mich in Ruhe spielen, schaut öfter zu oder spielt auch mit. Wir sind aber auch viel auf Reisen usw. Es geht sich halt nicht aus, da einen Char hochzuziehen.
Aber wie gesagt: jeder für sich.

Versucht dabei halt die Sozialen Kontakte und Pflichten in eurem Leben nicht zu vernachlässigen. Freunde und Arbeit/Schule sind wichtiger. Als WoW aufkam haben vieler meiner damaligen Klassenkollegen kurz vor der Matura/Abitur die Schule geschmissen, weil die nächtlichen Sessions einfach nicht gut waren für das Lernverhalten. Man kann sich also durchaus auch das Real Life mit den Suchterzeugenden Spielen kaputt machen.


----------



## Nuallan (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Grundsätzlich kann meine Freundin auch abhauen oder ich gekündigt werden, wenn ich zuviel Zeit mit nem Freund verbringe, oder zu oft an meinem Auto rumschraube. Sind Freunde und Autos deswegen schlecht? 



Rollora schrieb:


> Als WoW aufkam haben vieler meiner damaligen Klassenkollegen kurz vor der Matura/Abitur die Schule geschmissen, weil die nächtlichen Sessions einfach nicht gut waren für das Lernverhalten. Man kann sich also durchaus auch das Real Life mit den Suchterzeugenden Spielen kaputt machen.



Natürlich kann das problematisch sein. Auch ich hab damals zu WoW-Classic-Zeiten viel zu viel Zeit da reingesteckt und einiges geopfert. Aber das war meine Entscheidung, und mir war es das wert.
MMO's können auch nicht nur Freundschaften zerstören, sondern auch welche entstehen lassen, sogar Beziehungen. Es kommt halt immer auf den einzelnen Menschen an.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Weil es offenbar nötig ist nochmals die berechtigte Bitte:



MaxRink schrieb:


> Könntet ihr das sein lassen, bevor es zum Shitstorm ausartet?



Danke, Freunde


----------



## Selenaya (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Die Schlacht in Zahlen:

Dauer: ca. 21 Stunden
Beteiligte Charaktere: 7548 (davon maximal gleichzeitig 2670 in B-R5BR)
Beteiligte Corporations: 717
Beteiligte Allianzen: 55
Anzahl der Doomsday-Aktivierungen: 775 (das sind 24% der Doomsday-Aktivierungen der letzten 2 Jahre)


Eine Übersicht der Verluste:

Titan: 75 (59 von PL/N3, 16 von CFC+Verbündeten)
Supercarrier: 13
Dreadbaught: 370
Carrier: 123
Unzählige kleinere Schiffe, Drohnen, Fighter und Fighterbomber


Zusammen wurden Wert von 11 Billionen ISK zerstört (entspricht momentan etwa 300.000 US-$).

Nachzulesen hier
https://forums.eveonline.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=316803


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ssene-gebuehren-eve-online-3.html#post6114035


Aber nun haben wir es nochmal auf deutsch


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



Anticrist schrieb:


> und die eigene traurige Suchtgeschichte auf andere projizieren? Zeugt von immenser geistiger Reife!
> Das du dich selbst nicht unter Kontrolle hast/hattest, ist allein dein Problem.. Taschentuch?
> Anderen zu unterstellen genauso unfähig zur Selbstkontrolle zu sein, ist einfach peinlich ...
> 
> ...


 

recht haste


----------



## BertB (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

ja ja, wie die militanten ex raucher, die am lautesten rumschreien, wenn irgendwo ne kippe qualmt


----------



## plaGGy (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider nur sagen: "Get a life!"
> 
> Wenn man mehr Zeit in einem Spiel verbringt als im wahren Leben, sollte man sich schon Gedanken machen. Das ist dann nicht wirklich mehr gesund. Und auch der Umstand, dass man da echtes Geld einfach so verlieren kann grenzt schon an Irrsinn. Ich bin zwar der Meinung, "Jeder wie er mag" aber das stellt wirklich meinen Sinn für Objektivität in Frage.




Ein Mensch hat dieses Hobby, andere putzen jeden Tag ihr Auto oder kümmern sich um ihr Pferd/ihren Hund. Kostet sie auch im Monat 500,- €, sogar echtes Geld!!  
Und wenn du Pech hast verletzt sich das Pferd beim Ausreiten oder Hund wird krank und du kannst auch noch fürs Einschläfern ECHTES GELD bezahlen 

Sowas geht aber wirklich auch garnicht... da fällt mir wirklich nur ein: "GET A LIFE!"
Bitte nicht über andere Leute urteilen, wenn man rein GARNICHTS weiß, außer das sie wie in diesem Fall EVE Online spielen.


Ein Freund von mir hat mitgemacht... glaube nach Mitternacht oder so hat ihn dann der vorübergehende virtuelle Tod ereilt, naja, so kam er morgens noch rechtzeitig zur Vorlesung 
Meinte aber auch, das es nicht sooo lange dauern wird bis das wieder ersetzt wird. Die Zeit zum Bau is ja glaube ich das was wirklich lange dauert, das Geld wird schon vorhanden sein.


----------



## Shona (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



Rollora schrieb:


> Als WoW aufkam haben vieler meiner damaligen  Klassenkollegen kurz vor der Matura/Abitur die Schule geschmissen, weil  die nächtlichen Sessions einfach nicht gut waren für das Lernverhalten.  Man kann sich also durchaus auch das Real Life mit den Suchterzeugenden  Spielen kaputt machen.


 Ich sag mal so WoW ist schon eine andere Klasse im MMORPG Genre, das Spiel hat leider schon mehr zerstört als enstehen lassen. Kenne da selbst Leute die gemeint haben WoW spielen zu müssen und irgendwann hat man nur noch mitbekommen Frau & Kinder verloren, Job verloren und total abgebrannt. Wir haben den einen damals sogar gewarnt. Er hat immer gesagt ihm kann das nicht passieren und mir ist auch klar das es ein extrem Fall ist, aber der extrem Fall tritt meist dann ein wenn jemand behauptet im kann das eben nicht passieren.

Zum eigentlichen Thema, habe selbt ein paar Freunde die Eve spielen bzw. gespielt haben und vll 2h/Tag damit verbracht haben und trotzdem jede Menge zusammen bekommen haben.
Wie ich auch mitbekommen habe und wie schon geschrieben wurde muss man bei dem Spiel nichtmal vor dem PC sein oder viel Zeit damit verbringen um irgendwas zu erreichen.

Für mich selbst sind MMO's nichts ich langweile mich damit bzw. gibt es keins wo ich sagen würde jap das ist eins das ich spielen würde.


----------



## Schinken (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Haha, zu geil xD Welch sinnvolle Diskussion, Menschen die erzählen andere Menschen die sie nicht kennen, und die meist hypothetisch sind, hätten kein Leben, weil sie zuviel Zeit am PC verbringen. Und diese  Menschen, die das behaupten, sitzen stundenlang vorm PC um ihrer Meinung in einem PC Forum Ausdruck zu verleihen. Und als Kirsche auf dieser Torte des Schwachsinns sagen sie dann noch:,,Jedem das seine.'' Ja wenn jedem das seine, wozu dann Energie drauf verschwenden andere von seiner Ansicht zu überzeugen? Herrlich xD In ANlehnung an einen früheren, scheinbar provokanten Post, würde ich euch gern mitteilen: Get a life!


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*



Schinken schrieb:


> Haha, zu geil xD Welch sinnvolle Diskussion, Menschen die erzählen andere Menschen die sie nicht kennen, und die meist hypothetisch sind, hätten kein Leben, weil sie zuviel Zeit am PC verbringen. Und diese  Menschen, die das behaupten, sitzen stundenlang vorm PC um ihrer Meinung in einem PC Forum Ausdruck zu verleihen. Und als Kirsche auf dieser Torte des Schwachsinns sagen sie dann noch:,,Jedem das seine.'' Ja wenn jedem das seine, wozu dann Energie drauf verschwenden andere von seiner Ansicht zu überzeugen? Herrlich xD In ANlehnung an einen früheren, scheinbar provokanten Post, würde ich euch gern mitteilen: Get a life!


 

Aus solchen Leuten spricht meist der Neid, oder die eigene Dummheit. Entweder sie sind nemlich auf den anderen neidisch das er für etwas was sie gerne machen mehr Zeit hat um dem nachzugehen, oder aber Sie sind uninformiert, oder so unkreativ das Sie sich nicht vorstellen können wie man Hobby und Reallife unter einen Hut bekommen kann ohne dabei letzter sträflich zu vernachlässigen.

Denn wie bei anderen Suchterkrankungen ist die Zahl der betroffenenen Personen deutlich geringer als die Zahl derer die damit normal umgehen können.


----------



## Schinken (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Na das sind ja Binsenweisheiten. Und ich würds auch nich so persönlich formulieren. Ich nenne (hier...) niemanden dumm^^. Genausowenig will ich mich an der ausgelutschtesten Debatte des Internets beteiligen.
Das Medium, ein PC-Forum in das man einiges an Zeit investiert ist nur so herrlich ironisch dass ich mir nen Kommentar nicht verkneifen konnte . 
Naja, und dass man ,,Leben und Leben lassen'' nicht umsetzt indem man jedem erzählt was man denkt was andere besser tun sollten und DANN ranhängt: ,,Aber hey, jedem das seine!'', dass sollte klar sein.


----------



## Schinken (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zerstört Raumschiffe im Wert von 200.000€ durch vergessene Gebühren in EVE Online*

Das is SO kein Zitat von mir . Und was genau sollen die beiden Zitate eigentlich wem sagen?


----------

